# Who in the electrical foolishness did this



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

why are there double tap 12-2 wires going to 30 and 40 amp breakers even a novice homeowner knows better and how was this working if it was in the first place


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My guess is someone paralleled 2 #12 conductors to get 40 amps. Totally non compliant. It is probably feeding a heat pump or some 240v load.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yet another gem, style points for the tie bar?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, it doesn't trip..........


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Time to play "What's Wrong Here?". At least the breakers are off...


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> My guess is someone paralleled 2 #12 conductors to get 40 amps. Totally non compliant. It is probably feeding a heat pump or some 240v load.


My guess is they doubled them up to make room for the 60A directly above it. 

I think it was 99cents......


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

When I first started out I was taught by my j-man to use #12 wire as a handle tie. I passed at least 40 or 50 inspections that way. It worked well and I actually think it worked better than the Square D ones that go inbetween two breakers. The bare copper was probably not the best, haha


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> My guess is they doubled them up to make room for the 60A directly above it.
> 
> I think it was 99cents......


sounds like someones had a little experience doing something like this.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I carry lots of QO tandems in the van.


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

Jubailey1991 said:


> View attachment 163020
> 
> why are there double tap 12-2 wires going to 30 and 40 amp breakers even a novice homeowner knows better and how was this working if it was in the first place


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

So you would suggest rerunning the circuits to whatever this feeds??


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

20+20=40, what's the problem? 🤣


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

You guys sound like a bunch of Home Inspectors ! SqD is LISTED for double tap


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

What about the the 1


emtnut said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of Home Inspectors ! SqD is LISTED for double tap


12- 2 wires on on a 40 amp load or a 30 Inspector


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> When I first started out I was taught by my j-man to use #12 wire as a handle tie. I passed at least 40 or 50 inspections that way. It worked well and I actually think it worked better than the Square D ones that go inbetween two breakers. The bare copper was probably not the best, haha


I was taught to use a nail, head on top, cut the bottom the correct length with the side cutters.  Also did the copper tie.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> I was taught to use a nail, head on top, cut the bottom the correct length with the side cutters.  Also did the copper tie.


i always put a little bend on the end of the nail so that it cant be removed


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Jubailey1991 said:


> So you would suggest rerunning the circuits to whatever this feeds??


First you need to know what it feeds. 
It may be two circuits and just need to be refed at the panel with 2 double pole breakers.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jubailey1991 said:


> So you would suggest rerunning the circuits to whatever this feeds??


The only exception I could think of is there's two motors on this breaker I think that under some circumstances this could be compliant. There are lots of situations it could be OK with two motors wired with #12 on two separate 40A breakers. If it's one non motor load like a range or water heater it must be rewired since parall sets are not allowed with small wires.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Jubailey1991 said:


> What about the the 1
> 12- 2 wires on on a 40 amp load or a 30 Inspector


Lol, I KNOW ! We're just having fun with the "gem of the trade" pic.

Dennis gave you the answer in post #2.

Go fix it !


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> When I first started out I was taught by my j-man to use #12 wire as a handle tie. I passed at least 40 or 50 inspections that way. It worked well and I actually think it worked better than the Square D ones that go inbetween two breakers. The bare copper was probably not the best, haha


A piece of insulated 10 AWG solid works real well, sizing the insulation to the space between the handles, where I am accessories for SQ D was hard to get, & needed a handle tie for some 10A QO breakers, it worked well but now they are carried by a local supply house.


----------

